# Aftermarket exhaust mods for diesels--who makes them?



## stevehecht (Apr 13, 2007)

There seems to be a large hole where exhaust mods for diesel models should be. Does anyone have experience with manufacturers who service diesels?

Also, given the same modification hardware will a diesel engine of comparable size produce the same/similar kind of exhaust note, or something very different?


----------



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

I know a while back you posted this article:
http://showcars.co.za/bmw/bmw-performance-diesel-power-upgrade-review/

At the very end he posts a link to this:
http://showcars.co.za/bmw/e90-320d-lci-bmw-performance-exhaust-silencer/

I think this is what you are thinking of right. His is for the E90 but what about using the M Performance exhaust for the F30?

Have you heard anything more about the PPK for the N47 coming to America? As you posted you checked the part numbers and the 328d already comes with the upgraded fan and inter-cooler. So really it would only be an ECU flash that is missing...


----------



## stevehecht (Apr 13, 2007)

Hangman4358 said:


> I know a while back you posted this article:
> http://showcars.co.za/bmw/bmw-performance-diesel-power-upgrade-review/
> 
> At the very end he posts a link to this:
> ...


Not a peep anywhere about the PPK. I'm giving up on that I think and going with the Kelleners Sport KS-20 piggyback sometime this summer.

Thanks for the link to the 320d article, but his description of the sound is not what I'm looking for. I don't know enough about the configuration of the E90 vs. F30 catback set-ups to say if the E90 Mperformance would work. I tend to doubt it. Right now I'm checking up on Eisenmann USA. I know for a fact that Eisenmann makes an exhaust upgrade of some kind for the 320d but I don't know if it's available here. And it's damned expensive. I should know more tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

stevehecht said:


> ... I don't know enough about the configuration of the E90 vs. F30 catback set-ups to say if the E90 Mperformance would work. I tend to doubt it...


Nothing catback from a gas car will work. The SCR catalyst is where the resonator is on the gas engines. Further, the shape of the rear mufflers is different on the 335d than the 335i, due to clearance issues with the DEF tank under the trunk. As we have seen posted in the past, changing just the mufflers doesn't do much for the 'd.


----------



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

stevehecht said:


> Not a peep anywhere about the PPK. I'm giving up on that I think and going with the Kelleners Sport KS-20 piggyback sometime this summer.
> 
> Thanks for the link to the 320d article, but his description of the sound is not what I'm looking for. I don't know enough about the configuration of the E90 vs. F30 catback set-ups to say if the E90 Mperformance would work. I tend to doubt it. Right now I'm checking up on Eisenmann USA. I know for a fact that Eisenmann makes an exhaust upgrade of some kind for the 320d but I don't know if it's available here. And it's damned expensive. I should know more tomorrow or the next day.


Sorry, reading my post I see I wasn't very clear. I had thought of using the exhaust of the euro F30 320d. Does BMW produce some kind of catback for the F30 320d in Europe? I mean it should just be plug and play unless there are environmental regs.

what kind of sound were you looking for? I looked for some sound clips of the exhaust but I dind't find any that sounded like they weren't recorded on a cell phone.


----------

